# M4BTEAM is a scammer



## saranda (Jul 16, 2017)

*Absolutely terrible source. *
Used to be one of the top names back in the day, now is just ripping people off on it's once great name. 

I ordered *Jelfa Omnadren* from them as they are the only outfit in town with omnas and as he HAD a great name and reputation from back in the day I gave them a shot. 

I ended up getting sent APEX vials (250mg test E), which a quick search online provides numerous forums of people saying they are bunk. I brought up the mistake to M4BTEAM who checked in with his shipper and told me that he made a mistake. Fine. He offers me to send him even more money and pay for the junk vials and he will ship my original order. 

I decline, so he offers me to send them back to him and he will get back to me with more info. That was 20 weeks ago. I have emailed him at least 10x since then with no replies. He usually replies in under 24hrs so I'm sure he's ignoring me now. 

*M4BTEAM used to be a well respected long term player in the game*. Now he's a shadow of his former self. 
Such a shame to see the demise of a great old schooler and now using his old name to rip people off. 

*Avoid at all costs*. 

*UPDATE: M4BTEAM tells me "I am not refunding anything. Take care"* 

Anyone that places an order with this guy is better off throwing their money in the garbage. Any review that says otherwise is wrong.


----------

